
Large buildup of heat in the oceans suggests faster rate of global warming - marchenko
https://www.washingtonpost.com/energy-environment/2018/10/31/startling-new-research-finds-large-buildup-heat-oceans-suggesting-faster-rate-global-warming/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.d202002e1854
======
marchenko
> “We thought that we got away with not a lot of warming in both the ocean and
> the atmosphere for the amount of CO2 that we emitted,” said Resplandy, who
> published the work with experts from the Scripps Institution of Oceanography
> and several other institutions in the United States, China, France and
> Germany. “But we were wrong. The planet warmed more than we thought. It was
> hidden from us just because we didn’t sample it right. But it was there. It
> was in the ocean already.”

